# I am thirsty



## Pitt

Hi everybody!

I'd like to know if theses translations are correct:

I am thirsty:

1. Susadım [eylem = susamak].
2. Susamışım [sıfat = susamış].

Thanks for helpıng me!


----------



## chrysalid

Hello Pitt,

Though both of your translations are gramatically correct, "susadım" would be the most appropriate one for "I am thirsty".


----------



## Volcano

*Susamak - Verb

Susamış - Adjective (but it is not an adjective in your second sentence)


*


----------



## Pitt

Volcano said:


> *Susamak - Verb*
> 
> *Susamış - Adjective (but it is not an adjective in your second sentence )*


 
Thanks a lot! I understand it so:

Adjective: iyi > Iyiyim
Adjective: susamış > Susamışım

Is there a dıfference?


----------



## Qomi

No, there is no difference. But note that, "iyi" is an adjective itself. However "susamış" is a "verb" in origin. 

su-sa-mak
su > noun
susamak > verb
susamış > adjective

iyi > adjective


----------



## Volcano

Pitt said:


> Thanks a lot! I understand it so:
> 
> Adjective: iyi > Iyiyim
> Adjective: susamış > Susamışım
> 
> Is there a dıfference?



*İyiyim - I am good 

Susamışım - I have got/been thirsty (still thirsty)*


----------



## Artigh

Susadım = I am thirsty

Susamışım = Wow, I'm thirsty / looks like I'm thirsty ... etc

both of them are verbs, not adjectives.  It's correct that some word may be verb in one sentence, adjective in one , and adverb in one, and just a word in another.

Like:

1. Kırmızı güzel bir renktir. (Red is a beautiful colour) It's a word here, and the subject of the sentence.

2. Kırmızı saçlı kadın güzel.  ( The woman with red hair is beautiful) Adjectif.

3. Kırmızı giyinmeyi severim. ( I like dressing in red) Adverb.

4. En güzel renk kırmızıdır. ( The most beautiful colour is red) Verb.

So, in your example, *susamışım* is the verb. Because you can conjugate it further like, *susamışsın, susamış, susamışız...* And yet it can be an adjectif in a sentence like:

Susamış adam = thirsty man.


I hope it helps =)


----------



## Pitt

Hi again!

1. Ben susamış bir adam: susamış = adjective
2. O susamış bir adam: susamış = adjective
3. Bu adam susamış: susamış = verb (susamak)

Is this correct?


----------



## Volcano

Pitt said:


> Hi again!
> 
> 1. Ben susamış bir adam: susamış = adjective
> 2. O susamış bir adam: susamış = adjective
> 3. Bu adam susamış: susamış = verb (susamak)
> 
> Is this correct?



*1. Ben susamış bir adamım - I am a thirsty man (adjective)
2. O susamış bir adam - He is a thirsty man (adjective)
3. Bu adam susamış - This man got thirsty (verb) or This man is thirsty (adjective)
*


----------



## Artigh

Volcano said:


> *
> 3. Bu adam susamış - This man got thirsty (verb) or This man is thirsty (adjective)
> *



We can translate it both ways but it's always a verb in turkish version.

Bu adam susamış. (susamış=Verb) - This man got thirsty.(thirsty = adjective)
Bu adam susamış. (susamış=Verb) - This man is thirsty. (thirsty = adjective)

So Pitt you are right.


----------



## Pitt

Artigh said:


> We can translate it both ways but it's always a verb in turkish version.
> 
> Bu adam susamış. (susamış=Verb) - This man got thirsty.(thirsty = adjective)
> Bu adam susamış. (susamış=Verb) - This man is thirsty. (thirsty = adjective)
> 
> So Pitt you are right.


 
Thanks a lot Artigh! If I have understood correctly *susamış* in turkish is not an adjective but ıs always a form of the verb *susamak*.  I can say:
Ben susamışım = I am thirsty / I have got thirsty.
O susamış = He ıs thirsty / He has got thirsty.

But I think that *aç* ın turkish is an adjective. I can say:
Ben açım = I am hungry.
O aç = He ıs hungry.

Is this correct?


----------



## Volcano

*In turkish, If you put susamış before the name, it is adjective, If you put it at the end, it is predicate (verb)

Susamış adam - Thirsty man

Bu adam susamış - This man got thirsty

----

Aç is an adjective, acıkmak is a verb

Aç adam - Hungry man (adjective)

Bu adam aç(dır) - This man is hungry ( Here the adjective became predicate (verb), so the sentence is an adjective sentence)

Bu adam acıkmış - This man got hungry (verb)*

*And your examples are correct.*
*
Hope it is clear*...


----------



## Pitt

Many thanks, Volcano! I hope that this is correct:

Aç mısın? Are you hungry? *aç *= adjectıve
Susamış mısın? Have you got thirsty? *susamış* = predıcate (verb = susamak)


----------



## Volcano

Pitt said:


> Many thanks, Volcano! I hope that this is correct:
> 
> Aç mısın? Are you hungry? *aç *= adjectıve
> Susamış mısın? Have you got thirsty? *susamış* = predıcate (verb = susamak)



*1.Are you hungry? - Aç mısın ?

Yes, I am hungry - Açım >> Aç-(ım)

Aç is adjective in the question, but in the answer it takes the suffix '-ım' so that makes the adjective "aç" predicate of the sentence.

We call this suffix as 'Ek Fill'.Its duty is to make nouns, adjectives, pronouns the predicate of the sentence.

2.Have you got thirsty - Susadın mı?* *(verb)*


----------



## Pitt

Many thanks for all the explanations!


----------

